# Feeling so low today



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't tell you why but just feel dead and empty... I just want to have another tiny miracle and make my girl a big sister. Why, why, why is it all so hard, when others don't even try.  I'm angry, tearful and scared. I wont give up the fight but resent that I have to fight at all  

Sorry for the rant... but I don't know how to get these feelings out.       

Karin

xxx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry for barging in on a board I have no business being in, but I just wanted to pop in and offer all my love and support for one of my favourite FF'ers. I have no words of wisdom of you hun, but you're not alone and you have every right to feel like you do. 

You have been such an incredible source of comfort and strength for me, I wish I could take it all away for you and give you your dream, you deserve it so much.

You know where I am hun, useless lump that I am, if you need a shoulder to cry on or an ear to listen. 

Lots of love, talk soon,

Sue xxxx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Karin, I am feeling like you at the moment. I can't offer any gems, any that I could would probably just aggravate. Just wanted you to know your not on your own and it's ok to feel like this.

Lean on your friends, even though most won't fully understand where you're coming from. Stick with your FF's too. You're in the right place hun xxxxx

Good luck with surgery....hope it does the trick for you


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi KW33
Im new on this thread, hope you dont mind me popping in.

I too am feeling the same hun  we have been trying for our #2
sice DD was 6mths, soon will be 3.
I know how much you want a sibling for you lil one.
There is nothing wrong to have all these feelings and emotions.

Try and stay strong hun, and keep  
Good luck


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Karin darling. Soooooooooo sorry that you are feeling so very low.  You are bound to have all these feelings even more at the mo and with Emmas bday coming up just around the corner it will be making you think even more about giving birth and holding a little wrinkly one. Hang on in there sweetie, you are doing all the right things with your investigations and not too far away surgery. You still have lots of hope and lots of support around you. Have a really good rant, rave and a cry,     let it all out and then do it again.     We all totally understand and empathise as we all feel the same.   The one good thing from all our pain is the common bond that we all share and the great love and compasion that is always here to welcome and nurture us. Glad that you are able to share your feelings and let them out on here, NEVER bottle them up, we are all always here for you sweetheart.      You day will come and your dream will come true. Take care darling and sleep well.  

Love and hugs to everyone else too, we are all in this big sad melting pot of emotions together and thank goodness that we have each other. Praying that all our dreams come true ASAP XX                      

Much love and hugs, Tinx xx


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi your feelings are totally normal. I just had a BFN and feel so sad.   I even had acupuncture, rested and did everything possible but it didn't work. To stay positive, I do the following (may or may not work for you)
Drink loads of your fave alcoholic drink (in my case champagne and lychee martini)
book a boozy brunch for the next weekend with friends who care about you
buy some jewellery for yourself
but most imortantly, I give my first daughter big hugs and loads of kisses and feel very grateful that at least I have her and many women out there are not so lucky. so count your blessings!  

When I found out that the pregnancy test was negative, my daughter chose that precise moment to run around laughing, and she ran up to me shouting "mummy mummy" and demanded that I carry her. I felt soooo much better - just very sorry that I couldn't give her a sibling yet.


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Praline you are so wonderful to have written that post. Am sitting here sobbing. Soooooooooooooo sorry that you didnt get your BFP, so hope that you get another chance. Wishing everyone much love and peace and many many hugs  xxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you ladies for all you wonderful replies... at least I know I'm not alone and that means so much. 

*Lou* Lovely to see you. Hope things are well with you and that scrummy little man of yours. 

*Praline* so sorry for your BFN.  Our little ones really are special. 

*Tinx* as always you are a tower of strength... huge hugs for you and your gorgeous girl. 

*Bella* It's hard trying for no2isn't it  I thought it would be easier but it isn't really.

*Rah* Thank you for your kind words. 

*Sue* My lovely FF rock!!!  So far from being useless that I can't even put it into words... you are amazing!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

You are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not alone my darling, we are all here for you, all understanding your pain and all going through it too.

Big hugs and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Karin - Hunny i must have missed this post so sorry hun that you feel so down, Tinx is right your not alone in this struggle sweetheart and you have people on here that love and care about you and will be here to lean on when you need that extra strength.

so.................



You will get there one day hun, I have faith 

lots of love

ally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

